# Moonlight



## LondonDragon (29 Apr 2008)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question, I just got hold of a moonlight and was wondering if it has any problems leaving it on during the night or just a few hours after lights out? 

Does it have any benefits, will cause any problems, or it doesn't matter at all?

Some quick test I did in the tank:






Thanks


----------



## TDI-line (30 Apr 2008)

I don't know about any problems or benefits, but it looks cool.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Apr 2008)

Its if low watt, say LED's,  I can't see it being a problem.  Guess it doesn't have to be on all night either, just a few hours after the main lights.

Sam


----------



## curlywig (30 Apr 2008)

i used a blue led thing for abit, and found it didnt cause any problems, no algae growth, and the fish seemed happy and calm.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Its if low watt, say LED's,  I can't see it being a problem.  Guess it doesn't have to be on all night either, just a few hours after the main lights.
> Sam


Yeah they are LEDs on a strip, about 10 or 12 all together. Got it on ebay for a mate, but he didn't like the effect on his tank so I kept them for myself.


----------



## Wolfenrook (1 May 2008)

The only benifit I am aware of to using moonlighting is it allows you to observe the activities of any nocturnal species you have in your aquarium, hence most folks use them just for a few hours after lights out to allow them to watch for a bit.

Ade


----------



## Steve Smith (1 May 2008)

Found this DIY article last night, after reading this thread.  I think I will give this a try soon   I have a load of blue LED's somewhere...

http://www.kaotica.com/frag/diy/moonlight/


----------



## LondonDragon (1 May 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Found this DIY article last night, after reading this thread.  I think I will give this a try soon   I have a load of blue LED's somewhere...
> http://www.kaotica.com/frag/diy/moonlight/


It wasn't expensive on ebay, if you want the link let me know.


----------



## Egmel (1 May 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Found this DIY article last night, after reading this thread.  I think I will give this a try soon   I have a load of blue LED's somewhere...
> 
> http://www.kaotica.com/frag/diy/moonlight/


He comments that he gets a spotlight effect. If you want to avoid this then take some fine sandpaper to the LEDs as it will help diffuse the light.

LD. The guys on ebay might be cheap but if you're a 'leccy person then you're liable to have LED's & resistors lying around anyway.

Been meaning to knock myself up a set of these for ages, just need to hunt down a suitable spare power supply!


----------

